# Rihanna



## tjclark92 (Feb 10, 2011)

Going to see her this december  wahoo, cant wait! Anyone a rihanna fan, fav songs?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

You are very lucky, I think she's great. 

Only Girl (in the world) is my favourite, awesome song - best played loud :thumb:


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Rihanna urrggllurrgll...










Must admit... the missus made me put 'Loud' in my autochanger cos she was sick of listening to my "tripe". I'd never admit it to her, but its getting more use than pretty much anything else in there now


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Should have been drowned at birth. Along with Margaret Thatcher and Dale Winton.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Taking my mrs in November she cant wait!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

proper kinky too


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

Nay bad, nay bad.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Can I ask when you got your tickets? I thought they were all sold out.
Girlfriend loves her, so if theres a remote chance of getting any still would be great.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> proper kinky too


Easy now Kev:lol:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

I took the other half to see her at the 02 last year & was very impressive.
Kev has hit the nail on the head


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Got my tickets mid jan!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Should have been drowned at birth. Along with Margaret Thatcher and Dale Winton.


thatcher is / was a nasty piece of work, not sure how she can be compaired to a pop star and a perma tanned tv presenter lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> thatcher is / was a nasty piece of work, not sure how she can be compaired to a pop star and a perma tanned tv presenter lol


Yeah bit of a strange category to put them all in, I still say Rihanna is an untalented waste of space, slapper, and bad influence to children.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

G220 said:


> Yeah bit of a strange category to put them all in, I still say Rihanna is an untalented waste of space, slapper, and bad influence to children.


could say that jordan is in that catagory but i won't lol


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

No mate her category would be "oxygen thief":lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> No mate her category would be "oxygen thief"


Oh your are too kind mate


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Should have been drowned at birth. Along with Margaret Thatcher and Dale Winton.


you should leave your comments in the toilet when your there :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

M4D YN said:


> you should leave your comments in the toilet when your there :thumb:


Still throwing personal attacks at fellow forum members I see.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

G220 said:


> Still throwing personal attacks at fellow forum members I see.


no need for you to say anything was there,no so stay out my road


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

G220 said:


> Yeah bit of a strange category to put them all in, I still say Rihanna is an untalented waste of space, slapper, and bad influence to children.


They're all equally dreadful and/or talentless in their own ways.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't think many guys listen to her songs??? Just put the music channel on for the video :lol:


----------



## stormwarning (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm not really a fan but her music was so great.


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't give two hoots for her music BUT MAN SHE IS HOT!!!!!!!! :argie:


----------

